# ..



## artisan soaps (Jun 4, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Jun 4, 2009)

Those pictures are so great!!  I love monkeys!  What a great looking soap too, but the monkeys might be stealing the show.


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 4, 2009)

I know you said on the other thread you wished you'd swirled more but honestly?  I don't.  The stark contrast between those two colors along with the wave-like line separating them is just awesome!  Inspiring actually.  Now I wanna do that!  Did you wait long after pouring the first layer before pouring the second?

Kudos to the monkey boys for their oh-so-fashionable poses.  You rock monkey boys!!!

zeo


----------



## LJA (Jun 4, 2009)

ROTFL!!!  I love your photos.     Great soap.  Totally cool color the carrot oil makes!  It reminds me of sunflowers.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 4, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 4, 2009)

Those monkeys are lovely - and so is the soap! I love the colours too, that is some lovely white bits of soap!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

oo very cool! I'm loving the wave which separates the colours  8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAO Love the monkey boys and the soap is beautiful.I really like the color ..Way to go .

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 4, 2009)

Was that fragrance meant to discolour?
I'll have to get some!
I love Big Tree Supplies.!


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2009)

It may discolour over time - still should look awesome though!  Love the colour contrast right now...._soooo_ pretty (love the monkeys too :wink: )

Tanya


----------



## eucalypta (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool pics  
It must be monkey paradise at your place now! Luckily the farts are bearable!

I really love those soapies, they are so bright


----------



## KSL (Jun 4, 2009)

photos are fantastic!
I love your props =)


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL thats a great soap!! looks interesting, and monkey farts is a great seller in my candles!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 5, 2009)

..


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Monkey Farts - it's my biggest seller in every product. My CP never discolored with it, it's a beautiful almost-white. 

Did you have any problems with seizing using that FO? I had to do 3 batches before I made it behave!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 5, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 5, 2009)

..


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 7, 2009)

> Addendum : How does one get a F/O that seizes to behave ?



why you make HP soap of course, then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks nice! Monkey Farts is one of my favourite scents!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> > Addendum : How does one get a F/O that seizes to behave ?
> 
> 
> 
> why you make HP soap of course, then you don't have to worry about it.



ROFL


----------



## hem06 (Aug 21, 2009)

This has cured for awile, how do you like it?  I have never done one with a 30% SF.  

I love my coconut soaps, and on carebears recommendation, I did a "Break the rules" soap that is quite lovely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww monkeys are my favorite! I use monkey farts and love the scent. Very nice soap, the orange is amazing.


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love the color......so cool.  those monkeys remind me of the sock monkeys I used to have when I was small.

LUV the soap.....love the pictures !  You alway do super work !


----------



## alwaysme07 (Aug 21, 2009)

How funny  .


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> *tehe* I was going to take 'serious soaping pics' with carrot leaves and all, but then thought nah,
> 
> Lets Have Fun!



Yeeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Wild and wonderful -- rave on!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monkey Fart.......................*

Heee, hee.  That is cute.   Like the soap bars!!


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

I love it. The soap looks super and your photos are great. Very nice job.


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

ROFL. Too funny! And the soap is so bright and cheerful!


----------

